# I want another dog!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is the first time in the year that I've had Avery that I actually have an itch for another dog.

I know I want a giant breed and I know I want to rescue. I have been researching giant breeds since I was very young.
My favorite breed has always been the Irish Wolfhound, I just love their size and personality. Other breeds I would consider are, Great Danes, St. Bernards, Greyhounds. Great Danes, St. Bernard's, and greyhounds are much easier to find in rescue than an Irish Wolfhound...

My current issue is that I rent. I am nearly %100 positive my roommate (who is also my landlord) would not allow me another dog. Besides the fact that I will probably not live here forever and I will be most likely renting my next place of residence (no home ownership in my future) renting with two dogs will most likely be harder than one (renting with a dog is hard enough). Then of course you have to factor in the extra costs, which I could most likely swing but its something to consider.

Then just recently Avery has upped his fear of strangers. So I have to wonder if getting another dog would help or hurt him. I know it could help build his confidence but I do worry about the time lost with him, I work quite a bit too. Avery and I have been able to manage because I do arrange things for him when I can walks, hikes, doggy daycare, obedience and the like...and on days I feel lazy he is fine with that too. This is when having an SO is convenient, someone to help with the feeding or at least ensuring they get enough time outside.

I feel like I am waiting for my life to start. I have to wait for a dog, a house, a car, a SO...how do you start living life when your waiting for everything?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Your life gets started when you want to start living it. I don't know your current situation so I can't afford much suggestions. But I must ask why are you so into renting houses and what is a SO? Significant Other? That will come when you start working on other things. Just allow yourself to be open to strangers. And you have a dog, you have to wait for another dog


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It sounds like your current situation won't let you have another right now. If you really want another dog, maybe find another place to rent, just be sure they are accepting of two dogs first.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sometimes in life you just have to be patient. :smile:

It sounds like with circumstances and working with Avery it would be better to wait. UNLESS you got into a better living situation and could get a mellow older rescue giant breed that was not high maintence and wouldn't take away from Avery's time with you. If that makes sense the way I worded it. :smile:

I knew I wanted a second eventually, but honestly I probably would not have jumped into it any time soon if it hadn't been for Scout needing to go somewhere safe with someone who could/would work with her. And another bitch was certainly not the best idea. Its worked out fine, but given my life circumstances (mainly $$ limitations and time issues with working one full time job and two part time while having two working dogs....) it would be much easier to just have Lily. I don't think Scout would be better off with anyone else though, so it is what it is. Hell they both probably are better treated than they would be with the average JQ public person, so I shouldn't be so hard on myself. :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

because i'm done buying houses....i know that i will not have large dogs again, although there are plenty of places that will let me have two 60 pounders....which is medium large, like a boxer size....

but i won't....

and with avery being avery, maybe it's not a good idea to get another dog until you decide where you want to be in life and how you're going to get there....

sometimes i wish i had not brought bubba in....but i thought malia was sleeping herself to death at age ten and she needed to be aggravated back into life....she had just lost her shih tzu....but in reality, this bubba dog is a little too much for me....even though he is a small dog....i love him, i just wish i had throught it through.

i guess what i'm trying to say, there are reasons to have dogs and there are reasons to not have dogs....believe me, if you want dogs badly enough, you'll find a way  dog lovers always do.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like you need to work with your current dog before thinking about getting another one.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i would NEVEr reccomend getting another dog when you have a dog with problems never EVER assume that bringing another dog into the picture is going to help your current dogs issues it usually never does and will only cause they new dog to become unstable too becuase more often then not the new dog learns the current dogs ways. work on your current dogs issues first THEn get another dog. seriously ive seen this happen so so many times people thing "well my dog is hyper he needs a enw freind and maybe if i get a calmer dog it will slow him down 2 weeks in and they now have 2 insanely hyper dogs on there hands or "my dog is shy and nervous around other dogs maybe if i bring a new puppy to teach them its ok they will be more relaxed" a few weeks in and new puppy is shying away from other dogs as well. when your comfortable with your dog and feel theres nothing left he needs to learn or theres nothing left you feel the need to work on go ahead and bring in another dog.
thisi s how it most often works
your dog is nervous you go to the shelter and decide to pick out a outgoing happy dog you bring new dog in new dog and old dog get along well new dog is elarning what behaviors are accepted,allowed,encouraged,ect and finds old dog is always nervous/anxious new dog being around this constant anxiety begins to get anxious its self maybe a week in maybe a month but it begins slowly maybe old dog is nervous of other dogs new dog seeing that this is what is accepted also begins gettign anxious then nervous around new dogs. the first year new dog is living in this new home he or she is observiing and learning the new routine and new behaviors which is why its so much more common that the new dog begin exhibiting old dogs behaviors and rarely the other way around.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Just because you can't have two dogs doesn't mean your life hasn't started. i only have two dogs and I'm old - I'd like to have several more. 

Try to quit worrying about what you don't have and start enjoying what you have right now. 

Recognize that you ARE living your life and when the time is right to move forward you will be prepared for it. Life goes by too fast to miss out on what is happening today.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

First of all: don't listen to me, I have 6 dogs. 

I have always felt that two dogs are EASIER than one, personally. They help entertain each other, keep each other company, and provide mental stimulation. 
But, two dogs is double the food bill, double the vet bills, and double the training and responsibility. Things to always keep in mind. 

To me: two was easier than one. 
Three was harder than two. Then you have more dogs than hands. 
Four wasn't much harder than three, really. 
Five is harder than four. 
Six is no different than five. 

I'm not encouraging you to get another dog if you are not in a position to do so. I also think it is a lot easier to have Dog A trained before getting dog B. But don't listen to me, I have three puppies.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I should have started this by saying just because I want another dog does not mean I am going to get another dog. I have known my entire life I would have more than one dog at a time, I just never realized how bad I would want another dog after having my first dog for only a year. If I were in a better place in my life I would not think twice about it. I do know that right now would not be the time to get another dog, no matter how bad I want one.



xchairity_casex said:


> i would NEVEr reccomend getting another dog when you have a dog with problems never EVER assume that bringing another dog into the picture is going to help your current dogs issues it usually never does and will only cause they new dog to become unstable too becuase more often then not the new dog learns the current dogs ways. work on your current dogs issues first THEn get another dog. seriously ive seen this happen so so many times people thing "well my dog is hyper he needs a enw freind and maybe if i get a calmer dog it will slow him down 2 weeks in and they now have 2 insanely hyper dogs on there hands or "my dog is shy and nervous around other dogs maybe if i bring a new puppy to teach them its ok they will be more relaxed" a few weeks in and new puppy is shying away from other dogs as well. when your comfortable with your dog and feel theres nothing left he needs to learn or theres nothing left you feel the need to work on go ahead and bring in another dog.
> thisi s how it most often works
> your dog is nervous you go to the shelter and decide to pick out a outgoing happy dog you bring new dog in new dog and old dog get along well new dog is elarning what behaviors are accepted,allowed,encouraged,ect and finds old dog is always nervous/anxious new dog being around this constant anxiety begins to get anxious its self maybe a week in maybe a month but it begins slowly maybe old dog is nervous of other dogs new dog seeing that this is what is accepted also begins gettign anxious then nervous around new dogs. the first year new dog is living in this new home he or she is observiing and learning the new routine and new behaviors which is why its so much more common that the new dog begin exhibiting old dogs behaviors and rarely the other way around.


I don't think Avery will ever get to the point where every stranger is the best person in the world. He has had fear issues since the day I brought him home. It's going to be more of a management thing. Of course I will always push him as far as he will let me, but I will not set him up to fail. Avery is a dogs dogs, he has always preferred dogs over people, he probably would have been better suited in a home that already had dogs, but he was in rescue for 4 months and I was the only person to show actual interest in him. I just hope I am not "hurting" him, if you will, for not having a second dog.



xellil said:


> Just because you can't have two dogs doesn't mean your life hasn't started. i only have two dogs and I'm old - I'd like to have several more.
> 
> Try to quit worrying about what you don't have and start enjoying what you have right now.
> 
> Recognize that you ARE living your life and when the time is right to move forward you will be prepared for it. Life goes by too fast to miss out on what is happening today.


I think the main thing is I am not happy with where my life is now (regardless of 1 dog or 2 dogs). I know you can never really plan for the future but I never saw my life here. Last year I decided I needed to live my life and stop waiting for it to happen. What did I do? Lets see. In the month of August I moved out of my parents house, leased a new car, and got a new dog. Now I have all of those things and I still feel like I am missing something or I am waiting for something, I don't know what though. Thank you for that last line.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know, when you're young it's sometimes hard to see the big picture. It all goes by so fast. One day you will look back at today and realize that person you are now is gone forever. 

As they say - youth is wasted on the young! You'll probably do great things if you aren't satisfied with what you have right now, just don't forget to be happy along the way.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

by the way, my brother's wife bought two Russian wolfhounds once. She was going to breed them and make a fortune. 

They were wonderful dogs and absolutely great house dogs. But she never got any puppies.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Also just because a dog is super dog social doesn't necesarily mean it wants to you share you with another dog.

It was very, very different to bring a dog in that was 100% under my care in Lily's eyes than it was to live with a roomie's dog(s). She is about as dog social as it gets and she does NOT like sharing me with another dog I own. At all. That said, she does have a bond to Scout and they've done fine (mostly because of careful management on my part), but its certainly something to keep in mind.

It really limits what I can do with Lily too. I had to stop herding lessons because of the cost of feeding a second. I also stopped putting her on our sheep because my stepdad's sheep wrangling is such a fubar I don't want to mess her up trying to teach her in that environment. Though I guess that stuff only applies if you've got a working dog.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I dont know if this will help your situation much at all, but I'll just throw my 2c in :tongue:

I've had crazy "I WANT A SECOND DOG" fever for a while, and have just realised the past few days that its subsided... I think it is because I have made a new friend who has two kelpie x dogs and she is like-minded in that her dogs are more than just pets (she can't have kids, and thus, her dogs are her children, everything she does is for them). We have been taking the dogs down to the football oval most days after I get home from work, and we walk laps of the oval while the dogs just run around near us. It's a lot of fun for Duke, and I love that he is getting the socialisation he wants with other dogs, without me having the responsibility of taking care of another dog. And when we get home, he is so pooped he is happy to just lounge around with me and I don't have to go chasing him all over the house because he's got too much energy :thumb:

So perhaps it's something to think about - instead of a new dog, try networking and find someone new who is like-minded who you can meet up with often so the dogs can play. I found this girl and her kelpies through a dog training page, but we actually began talking because she is a dog walker and is going to take care of Duke when I am on holidays in 2 weeks. Obviously though this suggestion only seems to help if you want the second dog for Avery's sake more so than your own (which is the situation I was in - I don't necessarily WANT another dog for me, the way I wanted Duke for me, I more so wanted another dog for Duke).


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I have had the second dog itch for a while now too. Let me start off by saying that I feel your pain. But I think I also need to warn you that finding a place to rent with not only one dog... but a GIANT breed is a huuuuge pain in the butt. A lot of people don't care about CGC's or how nice your dog is. Big dogs mean big damage... and big ugly poos in the yard and big messes. I don't know how it is around you, but here it was very difficult to find a place that would be accepting of a GD. 

I have been realllly tempted by a few dogs recently because Minnie, too, grew up with other dogs and loves them a ton. But we are also in the process of buying a house...and the thought of having my OWN yard for her to rip up is much more appealing than having to haul around 2 dogs (giants no less) to different rental homes.

You will of course make it work if that's what you really want, but I think you should consider that part of you that is hesitating even slightly. Don't rush things...  when you see "the one" you just NEED to take home...you'll know.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a good point. I acutally wanted a second dog for me and not Lily, but oh man did I end up with the complete opposite of what I wanted.
I wanted a well bred adult male working line GSD to do Schutzhund with and actually turned down the perfect one because I felt it monetarily was not the right time. Then I end up with the hot mess that is Scoutini because well she needed help. It was ethically the right thing to do. Granted I took her with the intent to foster, but still. She's 75% GSD, so its not like I strayed outta the breed and she works great in non-formal OB and PP, but I could never trial in Schutzhund her because of her issues. Good learning experience for me as a trainer though!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

minnieme said:


> I have had the second dog itch for a while now too. Let me start off by saying that I feel your pain. But I think I also need to warn you that finding a place to rent with not only one dog... but a GIANT breed is a huuuuge pain in the butt. A lot of people don't care about CGC's or how nice your dog is. Big dogs mean big damage... and big ugly poos in the yard and big messes. I don't know how it is around you, but here it was very difficult to find a place that would be accepting of a GD.
> 
> I have been realllly tempted by a few dogs recently because Minnie, too, grew up with other dogs and loves them a ton. But we are also in the process of buying a house...and the thought of having my OWN yard for her to rip up is much more appealing than having to haul around 2 dogs (giants no less) to different rental homes.
> 
> You will of course make it work if that's what you really want, but I think you should consider that part of you that is hesitating even slightly. Don't rush things... when you see "the one" you just NEED to take home...you'll know.


I don't plan on acting on this urge as I said in my last post. There's nothing like renting with a pit bull mix, so I already know the ins and outs of renting with a "difficult" breed..


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I don't plan on acting on this urge as I said in my last post. There's nothing like renting with a pit bull mix, so I already know the ins and outs of renting with a "difficult" breed..


I wish CGCs, obedience titles, or just some kind of proof of good behavior were worth something to landlords. I haven't come across one that gives them any merit. -___- I'm sure Avery is very well-behaved but they hear pit mix, and tune out. Same thing with a giant breed. On our rental agreement, Minnie is actually a lab/great dane mix. ;-) 

Do you have a fenced in yard where you're living now? That's ultimately the one reason why I have told myself I just can't do another one right now. It would be virtually impossible to let them play outside (and not kill themselves) on tie-outs. I am jealous of people who are renting and have nice big backyards.  Just doesn't happen in this city. 

I definitely know what you're going through though. I too feel like I've been sitting around and waiting for a while....but I think at my age (23), it's actually pretty unusual to be a homeowner. Guess I just need to chill out. :wink:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> but I think at my age (23), it's actually pretty unusual to be a homeowner. Guess I just need to chill out. :wink:


ehhh, I'm married and a homeowner at 23!! haha :tongue: only just though :wink:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

You both suck (LOL) I'll be 24 next week, single and renting.

I am actually renting a house right now, fenced in backyard and a very easy going roommate/landlord with no lease (which is both good and bad)...I should be happy I have that.

@Hayley: near my parents there are a ton of dogs for Avery to play with and he gets to play with at least one of them almost weekly so that's a plus...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Honestly, you don't need to worry about being 24, single and renting - you're right, you should be very happy with what you have :smile: you have a lot more than many! :biggrin:

people are often shocked when they ask how old I am, after I mention my "husband" lol. which is funny, since my parents were married at 20 and had babies by now haha. But 5 years ago, just before I met Steven, I wouldn't have believed that I'd have been married a few months before I turned 22... so you never know what (or WHO) is just around the corner :wink: lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> You both suck (LOL) I'll be 24 next week, single and renting.
> 
> I am actually renting a house right now, fenced in backyard and a very easy going roommate/landlord with no lease (which is both good and bad)...I should be happy I have that.
> 
> @Hayley: near my parents there are a ton of dogs for Avery to play with and he gets to play with at least one of them almost weekly so that's a plus...


Alot of analysts now say home ownership is highly overrated.

I am trying to sell my house and will be lucky if i only lose $10,000 on it IF i can sell it.

In the end, you might be lucky. If you aren't sure you're going to be in a house for a long, long time renting is a very good thing. 

Personally, I would trade you my house for your apartment in a hearbeat.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i can totally understand where your coming from im 23 and still living with my mom (well sort of more like my mom is living with me) when me and my bf were going together for 2 years i started waiting for him to ask me to move in as he owns his own place but it never happend i still only see him on the weekends and we have been dateing for almost 7 years now and im feeling so unhappy with where our relationship is obviously NOT going its depressing i bring up marrage and he says he wants to but then he makes all these excuses why we cant move in together telling me hes going to make plans to save money but hten spends it on new cars,snowmobiles,4 wheelers and repairs on this piece of crap trailer. just hang in there you will get to where yo uwant to be maybe sit down and have a good long htought as to why you dont feel appy with where you are and try changeing it if you can little bit by little bit


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I didn't buy a house until I was 25. And up until I bought my house, I was living at home with my parents. Got married at 28. A lot of people who I went to high school with are already on their 2nd or 3rd child though!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> Alot of analysts now say home ownership is highly overrated.



interesting... why is that??


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

minnieme said:


> interesting... why is that??


Im assuming its because its a buyers market. Many people are barely getting what they paid for their house when they sell. Houses are suppose to be a good investment...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Im assuming its because its a buyers market. Many people are barely getting what they paid for their house when they sell. Houses are suppose to be a good investment...


Yeah I'm not really sure what it's like in the US (bit worse than here I think) but basically my understanding is that my house is a good investment if we hang on to it for at least 10 years - this is definitely not a short term choice for us. My husband actually part-owned a house before we got together and sold that at a loss to his parents last year so that we could get the mortgage to build our new house together, so it's also a smart idea not to buy until you have a better idea of where you want to be in 5-10 years :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> interesting... why is that??


because it's a bad investment. I bought my house five years ago and if I can sell it now I basically lose my shirt. 

At one time not too long ago, home ownership was the gold standard of investments - you had an appreciating asset pretty much 100% of the time. That's been true at least since WWII.

Not any more. And consider that since I bought my house I put in approximately $40,000 in maintenance (furnace, roof etc.) and improvements. So I stand to lose at least $50,000.

If you want to buy a house and live in it for the next 50 years, now may be a great time to buy.

Most of the people who want to buy our house have bad credit and want to do a lease/purchase or outright lease. The realtor says alot of these are homeowners who got totally upside down on their mortgages in the housing crash and lost their credit AND their house.

If anyone wants to buy a house today, I would suggest:

a) check VERY carefully and see if you are in one of the rare appreciating markets
b) don't plan on selling it any time soon if you are not

My realtor says if I wait to sell it 2-3 years down the road it will be WORSE.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

xellil said:


> If you want to buy a house and live in it for the next 50 years, now may be a great time to buy.


This is me! Love my house, and it is in the city I grew up in...I am perfectly content to stay here forever, LOL!

What you are saying makes sense though. I know a few other people my age who would much rather have the freedom of renting at this point in time.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

shellbell said:


> This is me! Love my house, and it is in the city I grew up in...I am perfectly content to stay here forever, LOL!
> 
> What you are saying makes sense though. I know a few other people my age who would much rather have the freedom of renting at this point in time.


I am lucky that I actually own a house I plan to die in - my parents bought it way out in the country in 1972 and I always loved it so much my dad gave it to me.

I was very stupid for buying the house we are in now. But i have never been very smart money-wise - buy high, sell low!!! It seems to be my motto for life.

So if you're young like you and know what you want and where you want to be 20 years from now AND have a house you are ahead of the game.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I feel like an old young person. Renting blows, I want to own a large amount of property and a cabin the boonies so I can ride horses and play with my dogs all day. I'm a freak though, I just want to be in the moutains. There's a reason I drive two hrs each way to hang at my parent's on the weekend. Well and my cat(s) are still there and I do work on the ranch and clean my mom's office.

Only reason I haven't been robbed or harrassed at my crappy apt is because of the pointy eared sable things I live with. Visual detterrents are best. I was hoping to move, but I couldn't afford to. I did get a roomie though and she's working out great.

Yeah its joyous working to throw money into a rental you can't afford, but was the cheapest thing you could find. With a revolving door of horribly sketch neighbors... Just delightful.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

hmbutler said:


> ehhh, I'm married and a homeowner at 23!! haha :tongue: only just though :wink:


I'm with you. Lol.
Married at 20, bought a business at 20, bought a house at 21. Hopefully I will have a baby by 23, but I also said that a year ago about 22. Stupid infertility.

My house was an awesome buy, (cash offers work wonders) I could sell today and make a nice chunk on it. We plan on sticking here until Jon is done with school, then who knows what. Sell the business, sell this house, and have land! 

At 19, I figured I was still 5 years away from marriage. Funny how life happens.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i feel like a young old person...well, middle aged at the very least....

right now, we're watching football, not cleaning gutters....if my toilet overflows, i call the maintenance guy who is a sweetheart and he comes and fixes it.

i wish i had known about this years ago. i would never have bought, not with the lifestyle i have.

had i been one who stayed in one place, it would have been different. but i've never stayed anywhere longer than 8 years...and buying a house always became a pain because i moved so much....

this way, i just wait for the lease to be up and i'm outta here....in the meantime, i have plenty of room, a garage, a back yard and no one above or below me.

it's as quiet as a cemetery and no kids live here....i like that. no offense to children....but i like that they visit and then go home 

the mortgage interest payment that i would get back on my return never equalled what it cost to maintain or upgrade my home.

i can't believe how easy this kind of living is.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I still have the itch for another dog. It got worse when someone from the rescue I volunteer with posted a picture of this dog.










I don't know if its because he looks like Avery or what, but I can not stop looking at the picture. I think I have looked at it like 12 times between today and yesterday. I can't stop.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

That is an f'ing cute dog!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, I still want another dog. Oh how I wish I were rich!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i feel like a young old person...well, middle aged at the very least....
> 
> right now, we're watching football, not cleaning gutters....if my toilet overflows, i call the maintenance guy who is a sweetheart and he comes and fixes it.
> 
> ...


Not to mention being like me, stuck with a house five states away i bought before the housing crash and now will be lucky to sell at all. You are a smart woman - if I could go back in time I'd kick myself in the rear for not renting.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Not to mention being like me, stuck with a house five states away i bought before the housing crash and now will be lucky to sell at all. You are a smart woman - if I could go back in time I'd kick myself in the rear for not renting.


we only didn't get stuck with our house....is because we sold it across the board. we made nothing on the house, but didn't lose. that's the lucky part.

and the only reason we did that was because i was so sick at the time....and, we would have taken a loss had we been forced to...what price health, ya know?

but yeah, if i could go back in time, i would never buy a house again. i could have retired with all the repairs, upgrads, yada yada yada....

the only thing i don't get is mortgage interest rate and what i have to do to the house. i figure the amount i deduct went into the septic tank, the air conditioner, the kitchen, the back yard, the landscaping, the fencing....and the list just gets longer and longer.

and maybe it's because i don't do the work myself.....which would be a huge savings....but my father taught us how to dial a phone number....that's it. and i never had a desire to build my own or lay my own floors or hang my own cabinets.....that alone should have warned me to stay away from ownership.

i'm also not well and i'm older. i have one small pug and an old corgi mix who only herds in her dreams now, poor old girl....so my little back yard....works fine for them to potty. they get treadmill walks and walks outside....the apartment is about 1200 sq feet which is plenty for two people....and a garage for my freezers, my car plus a parking spot for honey's work SUV....

i love it. and if i move again....or when i move again.....malia, sadly will be gone, and it's city living for me. i have had enough of the country.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I wonder how hubby and I will do here - the house was built in 1926 and even though I love this house it takes alot of upkeep. I have put close to $60,000 in it since my dad gave it to me just to keep it functional (alot of that was foundation issues). 

I am minorly handy but can't do major stuff and hubby is always working on 10 things at once and never gets anything finished. Luckily, I have two brothers who can do anything so when they visit I will have chores for them 

But we sure aren't spring chickens either and I know when my parents started getting older this house really started falling apart.

Hopefully, never a city again for me, though. i do miss everything being so close but i have never been more miserable and depressed than when we lived in Indy - I don't know how much of it was job stress waiting for my position to be eliminated or city living stress, but when we drove out of there I felt like a black cloud had just disappeared.

I never saved any money on the house in Indy by getting the mortgage interest, for sure. In fact, if I can sell the house for anything close to my asking price I will still lose a bundle. Of course that may be because I like really old houses and they all need alot of work.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you getting another dog and life starting are totally different issues. your life
started at that first breathe. just like life started then you also have to wait 
for the next breathe every time. get your life in order so you're in a
postion to have another dog. work on your first dogs aggression and
don't count on another dog helping with the aggression.



lauren43 said:


> I feel like I am waiting for my life to start. I have to wait for a dog, a house, a car, a SO...how do you start living life when your waiting for everything?


----------

